# Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario



## Stephen G (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all.   Been a tradesman for 30 years, was a soldier for awhile too.  A few licenses, a bunch of certifications...hammers and nails, torches, engines and motors..its a thirst to keep learning, new techniques, other trades and how they mix (or dont).

I hope to learn alot and if I can will no doubt jump in.(airborne)

Stephen G


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

Hey, northern neighbor,

Welcome to the forum.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

Stephen, Welcome! Jump on in, the water is fine!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

Yes, welcome aboard Stephen G!


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Stephen, Welcome! Jump on in, the water is fine!


thank you all, and the water here is almost all frozen brr


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

Welcome Aboard! (out of the water!)


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

I am looking at a 2008 fatboy,,,still looking.........decisions


----------



## jpranch (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

Buy a horse! I love em.  :lol:


----------



## Stephen G (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Buy a horse! I love em.  :lol:


I love em too, but it might look more like a 'Hog' than a Horse.

Thanx guys, the different problems you guys face down south is what I have been following.  So far there is alot of differences....

great reading

Stephen G


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Gidday from the snowy Ottawa Valley, Ontario

"Buy a horse! I love em."

Yeah, I've enjoyed riding them in the past........

but my fatboy didn't need to be fed when it was -16 yesterday morning........


----------

